# Installer paquet linux sous Mac Leopard



## midiweb (8 Août 2008)

salut, une connaissance me dit qu'on peut installer des paquets Linux sous Mac avec l'utilitaire FINK sans  m'en apprendre plus car il est accro á Linux.
J'ai des connaissances de base sous Linux car je privilégie à 100% Mac OS Leopard dont je suis  très satisfait.

Ma question est simple: les programmes sous Ubuntu Linux peuvent-ils fonctionner sous Mac? Faut-il changer les paquets ou le code source ou bien l'utilitaire Fink s'en occupe?

J'ai aussi installé Parallels et Ubuntu sous Leopard. L'ensemble fonctionne assez bien sauf que mon ventilateur fonctionne sans arrêt.

Je ne veux pas absolument abandonner Ubuntu et Parallels. C'est seulement une expérience.

Qui peut me conseiller  ou me faire part de son expérience?

Merci


----------



## ntx (8 Août 2008)

Il ne s'agit pas d'installer des paquets Linux mais de fournir un outil (2 en fait : Fink et MacPort) qui te permette de récupérer les sources des applications adaptées à Mac OSX et de les recompiler en tirant automatiquement toutes les librairies nécessaires.
Pour cela il te faut installer une de ces applications et les outils de développement d'Apple (sur ton DVD de Mac OSX)


----------



## g.lebourgeois (8 Août 2008)

Cela dit, Fink et Port n'intègrent à eux deux qu'une partie de ce que tu peux trouver sous Linux, il ne s'agit absolument pas d'un équivalent de gestionnaire de paquet.


----------

